# sand + laterite + heating cable ok?



## ultrajamie (Jan 23, 2007)

I've decided to use laterite mixed with a small amount of tetra complete as my base layer. I've read that heating cables enhance the performance of laterite... so have ordered one of those too.

My question is whether silver sand (about the texture of playpit sand) is too fine for the top layer?

Will this mean the subsrate is too dense, and the heating cable won't work?

Would normal aquarium gravel be a better choice?


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Well any kind of sand you buy is going to compact it self over time thats just how it works. Personally I would stay away from the sand. I'm not sure if it will effect the performance of the heating cable. Good luck.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've used sand for years and never had a problem with compaction. As long as you're not trying to filter through it it will be fine. I prefer it coz any waste stays on top of the sand and can be removed or goes in the filter.

I've got Laterite under sand in two tanks and Tetra complete that I've put in one i've just set up, but too early to comment on that.

Think not many people use cables any longer, but they shouldn't do any harm I don't think? Either way the substrate used won't affect their performance, just finer particles will slow the flow of water they may cause.


----------



## ultrajamie (Jan 23, 2007)

ed seeley said:


> I've used sand for years and never had a problem with compaction. As long as you're not trying to filter through it it will be fine. I prefer it coz any waste stays on top of the sand and can be removed or goes in the filter.
> 
> I've got Laterite under sand in two tanks and Tetra complete that I've put in one i've just set up, but too early to comment on that.
> 
> Think not many people use cables any longer, but they shouldn't do any harm I don't think? Either way the substrate used won't affect their performance, just finer particles will slow the flow of water they may cause.


but in general the sand isn't any more likely to go anearobic than gravel?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

ultrajamie said:


> but in general the sand isn't any more likely to go anearobic than gravel?


Not in my experience.
My main 180l (40 uk g) tank has had the same flourite with sand on top for 5 years now and I've never noticed any sign of anaerobic problems. I'm sure some areas are hypoxic (low oxygen), but I've never had a problem. It's well planted and I'm sure the plant roots help too.

All my other tanks have sand in them and I've never had a problem with any. My LFS specialises in tank busters and especially freshwater Rays and they use sand in all their tanks for them. They recommend it highly!


----------

